# Playalinda



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished lot#1 yesterday. Caught over 40 of whiting inclusive of some bulls and others ranging around 12 inches. Also caught 1 small pomp which was returned. Saw two other pomps caught. One was under size and the other was around 16 inches. Most bites was on shrimp.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Pretty good fishing!

Do you eat whiting?

I'm wondering if it's worth targeting some for dinner...


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Tristan said:


> Do you eat whiting?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's worth targeting some for dinner...


I fish the beach every day. I fish topwater and metal only. Guys in the know have told me that Whiting are the best tasting fish you could hope for.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Whiting are decent eating, but head to head I prefer a smallish black drum to a whiting hands-down. I am obviously trying to compare apples to apples. A pompano is in a different class altogether. I will keep 1-4 lb black drum in a New York second while turning my nose up to a whiting unless I am between a rock and a hard place. Don't get me wrong, mr white isn't bad eating, just a little fishier in my opinion. FWIW


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Keep 'em alive in a bucket until filet/dinner time*

and they are the best ever. Caught my first ones a few years back on Ocracoke, and thought that I would try them just for the heck of it. They were BIG ones, apparently, (about 14"), and were the best of the lot. Some fish just have to be kept fresh before eating, and I guess they are one of those species.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jkcam said:


> Guys in the know have told me that Whiting are the best tasting fish you could hope for.


"In the know" and "best tasting fish" are both EXTREMELY subjective terms.

I do not prefer whiting over drum (red or black) or pompano. Expanded further, I would also include Tuna, Walleye, Tilefish, and others. That's a very difficult statement to make, seeing as how you will never get a concensus.

That being said, I can fill coolers with whiting, just about any time we go out, BUT, I think the taste of a whiting is boring and flat. It is a neutral fish, and IN MY OPINION, best left for people who are not "real" fish eaters. (the taste lacks character, when compared to other species)

But they are still good to eat, and extremely easy to fillet. I used to keep them, but I catch too many, and get tired of cleaning them. They get to be a PITA after a while.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smithbama1221 said:


> Don't get me wrong, mr white isn't bad eating, just a little fishier in my opinion. FWIW


I have never thought that. Whiting is probably one of the least fishy fish that I've ever tasted. I am hard pressed to think of any fish with a more neutral flavor. If tuna is the "chicken of the sea", whiting would be "tofu of the sea". (cause it tastes more like the seasoning than a fish)

My opinion, of course.


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am basing my "fishy" comment on the last couple of times we have cleaned and eaten whiting. I always fry my fish in peanut oil and call myself somewhat of a decent cook, so I don't know what the deal was. I will say that I would take black drum to whiting any day, and since I have been catching both lately that is a fair trade. Just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Hit the surf again yesterday at about 7:30 am and saw quite a lot of poles lining the beach. Fishing conditions were ideal. Caught 4 pomps and 24 whiting before leaving at about 2;00 pm.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for your report. things look up finally, let's go & get them.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

myuo8o2 said:


> thanks for your report. things look up finally, let's go & get them.


??? What do you mean by "finally"?

Here on the east central coast, (just a bit south of Playalinda) we have been busting pompano since early November. There was about a 2-3 week "dry spell", but it's been bonkers other than that.

I have yet to actually limit out on pompano this season, (when fishing by myself, that is) but the size has been fantastic. I have caught up to 4 lb pomps from the beaches, (not the inlet) and the whiting have been biting like mad. 40-60 in a 3-4 hour time frame is not uncommon.

Not to seem rude, but have you been waiting for the bite to get on?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smithbama1221 said:


> I will say that I would take black drum to whiting any day, and since I have been catching both lately that is a fair trade. Just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


Sure do. They say that two or more opinions is a concensus.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have seen pomps caught here and there since last November including a few by myself. But my "dry spell" has been longer than 2-3 weeks lately in term of catching pomps. My "dry spell" is likely broken when other old salts start to catch their limit often in the same water I fish.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

myuo8o2 said:


> I have seen pomps caught here and there since last November including a few by myself. But my "dry spell" has been longer than 2-3 weeks lately in term of catching pomps. My "dry spell" is likely broken when other old salts start to catch their limit often in the same water I fish.


Just curious - what makes you fond of Playalinda?

I'm just asking, because if you like the pomps, your dry spell would have been broken much sooner had you ventured just a little further south. (like maybe 10-15 miles) There have been lots of folks limiting out recently in a couple of spots in the area. I have been catching them regularly. (typically no less than 2 per outing since early November - almost every weekend and quite a few weekdays inbetween) I guess I can understand wanting to fish a "run" where you are "in and out", so to speak. But the pomp fishing has been good this year! 

Good luck, and hope you hit the jackpot. If this second run is anywhere near as good as the first one, we should do pretty well.


----------

